# Kijiji harrassment over your asking price?



## Thunderboy1975

Anyone else experience harrasment over your ad on kijiji?

Got some guy whos adamant the amp ive posted is damaged.
Input jack has an impression due to me tipping the amp forward while cord was inserted. Mirror face makes it look worse than it is. 
Had a guy send me a message this a.m saying runour has it you dropped that amp and now the internals and jack is damaged and is telling everyone "here" 

Its fine i do t understand the animosity over my selling price. 
Its almost like Trump made it okay for morons to have a voice and a opinion even though the topic doesnt interest them. 
And they are all 1 star reviewed individuals. 

Whats been your experience?


----------



## Verne

Ignore and/or block. Doesn't even have to be an issue after the first harassing comment. I personally haven't had any, but that would be my solution.


----------



## tomee2

Yes. Without even seeing it, I'm told it needs servicing that costs $300 and offers me $200 below my asking. 
Just ignore them.


----------



## 40fives

It's probably Trumps fault. Riiiight. 😅


----------



## Thunderboy1975

40fives said:


> It's probably Trumps fault. Riiiight. 😅


Naw its not that its just crazier white men are coming out of the wood work.


----------



## Alan Small

people like that are dishonest and disrespectful and expect you are also dishonest....so sad that type of person was raised that way by similar role models


----------



## knight_yyz

Block them. I do it all the time. But be careful if you send too many comments back and forth you'll get an email asking to leave feedback. You may get a negative if you are not careful. That's why I block. Leave the conversation as short as possible


----------



## laristotle

Thunderboy1975 said:


> is telling everyone "here" ..
> Its almost like Trump made it okay for morons to have a voice and a opinion even though the topic doesnt interest them.


Sounds more like a triggered SJW. They're the masters of cancel culture.


----------



## DaddyDog

Ignore and block. I listed a $400 item once, and was told I had to make worth his while to come and get it... at $100.


----------



## Diablo

Unfortunate selling experience.
but bringing politics into this is dickish and wont make many friends here.
We have a politics sub forum here where you’re free to discuss.

there were lots of assholes on the net before trump. it’s pretty stupid to speculate on someone’s politics based on inappropriate haggling techniques...may as well speculate about their race while you’re at it,


----------



## knight_yyz

Some of my Kijiji ads have "lowballers will be told where to go before being blocked."


----------



## Frenchy99

Stop dropping your amp !!!


----------



## bgreenhouse

I once posted a 25 year old high end mountain bike for $350 (chromoly, Rocky Mountain Hammer) and pretty quickly had someone write saying they'd sold the same bike 20 years ago and had regretted it and wanted it. I had to go on a trip, so agreed to hold it. While I was waiting, got a message from someone asking if it was available. Told them it wasn't, that it had been sold. The guy asked "really? For asking?" I said yes, and he proceeded to hassle me as if I was lying. Finally snapped at him, told him to F off and that he should get something better to do than care what some random dude is selling a bike for.

Guy who bought it was thrilled, sends me pictures of it fixed up...

People have too much time.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Its almost like Trump made it okay for morons to have a voice and a opinion even though the topic doesnt interest them.


What the fuck does Trump have to do with it? Or could you just not resist?


----------



## colchar

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Naw its not that its just crazier white men are coming out of the wood work.


And what in the flying fucks does one's race have to do with this?


----------



## colchar

Diablo said:


> We have a politics sub forum here where you’re free to discuss.



He wouldn't last five minutes in there.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Diablo

colchar said:


> And what in the flying fucks does one's race have to do with this?


It’s edgy /woke for millennials to use being white as some sort of insult while they hate racism.


----------



## StevieMac

Unfortunately it's become all too common on kijiji and is really just an underhanded attempt to beat you down on price. Just last week I was "informed" by someone claiming to be an amp builder that my super-clean vintage amp "has garbage tubes and looks like it needs extensive servicing", _none_ of which was even remotely true. They offered to take it off my hands for $1K below ask to offset the deficiencies they cited. I suggested they keep their self-serving opinions to themselves before telling them to fuck off...and then simply blocked them.


----------



## evenon

The great part is email is easy to ignore.

Yes lots of crazies, had a guy once send me a message that I was a thief and the listing was a fraud, and he was going to call the police, because I had the same thing listed on ebay.


----------



## Guitarhack

There's a lot of scammers trolling kijiji who are looking to resell your high value item.

It's not just you. They will contact 10 people with a similar item - usually offering half price.
Whoever bites at their "offer" - will get the treatment. It's damaged, broken, etc...

It's best to not respond. I usually note in my ad what the item retails at new, and that my price is FIRM &FAIR.
I also usually have a caveat of " No email offers" 

Scammers make listing items a drag.


----------



## Okay Player

I posted a pedal this morning for $200 price negotiable within reason. I just received a message from someone with a link to a Reverb ad that shows the pedal priced at $170 plus $30 for shipping and no other comment. I'm guessing he's saying my price is too high, but I guess he's not very good at math.


----------



## colchar

I once had someone lowball me, so I responded with a counter offer that was higher than my original price. They freaked out and started claiming they were going to call the police because I was committing fraud. They claimed I had to sell it at my asking price. When I asked why, if that were true, they were trying to negotiate another price they freaked out even more.

A similar thing happened with someone else, but that one claimed they were going to have their lawyer charge me. They were obviously too stupid to understand that lawyers do not charge people.

Bottom line, people are idiots and are best ignored.


----------



## sulphur

colchar said:


> I once had someone lowball me, so I responded with a counter offer that was higher than my original price. They freaked out and started claiming they were going to call the police because I was committing fraud.
> 
> A similar thing happened with someone else, but that one claimed they were going to have their lawyer charge me. They were obviously too stupid to understand that lawyers do not charge people.
> 
> Bottom line, people are idiots and are best ignored.


I had a Squier VM Jag with a HSC that ran me around $600 for around $400 on Kijiji.
Somebody messaged me with an offer of $125, I countered with $525.

If they made a reasonable offer to start, there might've been room for negotiation, but that was a bit extreme.


----------



## Abiguitar

I’ve dealt with so many idiots on Kijiji that now whenever I list an item for sale, I price it aggressively with a sentence along the lines of “Price is non-negotiable. Please don’t contact me unless you’re willing to pay the listed price”. I might get less money but it’s worth not having to deal with all the low ballers.


----------



## Arek

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Naw its not that its just crazier white men are coming out of the wood work.


maybe it is crazy brown man?
Why does it even matter?


----------



## colchar

sulphur said:


> I had a Squier VM Jag with a HSC that ran me around $600 for around $400 on Kijiji.
> Somebody messaged me with an offer of $125, I countered with $525.
> 
> If they made a reasonable offer to start, there might've been room for negotiation, but that was a bit extreme.



I love the ones who respond with offers that are about a third of the asking price, and stating that they will pick it up that day. I guess they think everyone selling on Kijiji is desperate for money.


----------



## Okay Player

colchar said:


> I love the ones who respond with offers that are about a third of the asking price, and stating that they will pick it up that day. I guess they think everyone selling on Kijiji is desperate for money.


When I get those I like to give them a clock they can't possibly make.


----------



## TimH

40fives said:


> It's probably Trumps fault. Riiiight. 😅


I'm happy to blame him for anything and everything just to see what sticks.


----------



## Frenchy99

If you drop the amp from the other side you might fix it !


----------



## laristotle

I counter low ballers with 'sorry, not accepting deposits'.


----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> I counter low ballers with 'sorry, not accepting deposits'.



Yeah I use that one too.


----------



## Guncho

I'm going to speculate that the type of person who would do this is the type of person who has personalty traits I do not like.


----------



## Guncho

colchar said:


> I once had someone lowball me, so I responded with a counter offer that was higher than my original price. They freaked out and started claiming they were going to call the police because I was committing fraud. They claimed I had to sell it at my asking price. When I asked why, if that were true, they were trying to negotiate another price they freaked out even more.
> 
> A similar thing happened with someone else, but that one claimed they were going to have their lawyer charge me. They were obviously too stupid to understand that lawyers do not charge people.
> 
> Bottom line, people are idiots and are best ignored.


People are the worst!


----------



## Guncho

Okay Player said:


> When I get those I like to give them a clock they can't possibly make.


I don't think I could make any clock. Looks hard.


----------



## Guncho

When I sold our minivan recently I had people try to talk me down because, "It has high mileage!" "One of the power doors doesn't work!". My response was, "if it had lower mileage and the power door worked, I'd be asking for more money"


----------



## Always12AM

On one hand you have folks who are professional scum bags. The kind who expect the whole world to give them a discount and that they are entitled to it. The kind of person who has no genuine interest in the item, especially not enough to go out and work and save money and then buy it new, but expect someone else to do that for them and then give them a discount. Their only real interest in any item IS the discount itself. They are basically hoarders who feed their addiction for bargains at all costs.

And on the other hand one could have someone who did work hard and save up and buy the same item new and then have sold it themselves and gotten the run around and eventually took a mean loss and now they are bitter and trolling other for fun who ask outrageous prices.

It’s a mixed bag. But both scenarios come from those who really abuse the concept of “fair offer”.

I’m at a point where I won’t sell something unless I’m willing to take a huge hit. Because the bottom line is that I would move to Iran and open an antique store in a bizarre if I wanted to barter with strangers lol. If I decide to sell something, it’s to fund something that will replace a number of things or provide enough solutions for me to justify selling on the cheap. Or it’s something that I resent so much for paying too much that the very sight of it angers me lol.

But the point I’m making is that, I know that selling something even brand new is going to be a huge loss in 9/10 cases, so I just look at what everyone else is listing for and then find the cheapest similar listing and list lower than that.

At that point if someone low balls me, I say one thing to them “does that offer come with some suction?? Because the only time I’m going to work and save money and buy something and essentially hand it over to someone else is if they are the woman responsible for advancing my bloodline”


----------



## Distortion

knight_yyz said:


> Block them. I do it all the time. But be careful if you send too many comments back and forth you'll get an email asking to leave feedback. You may get a negative if you are not careful. That's why I block. Leave the conversation as short as possible


that has changed. Both parties have to agree a sale was made before they can leave feedback. That is the notice I got last time I bought something on Kijidiot.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm trying to sell a custom made tele and people are offering me used winter tires for trade in a different province


----------



## Alex

I used Kijiji quite a bit in 2020 for selling and sold quite a few high $$$ ticket items and my success was starting my ads with a one liner: ** No trade offers and price is firm**. It's worked beautifully. 

I still occasionally get trade offers but very few and other than the guy with the one star rating asking if I would straight trade $2,000 of photography equipment for an instrument that I'm selling for $3K or more. I just don't know why he doesn't match the dollar figure of what I'm selling......


----------



## Budda

Haggling is interesting.

One of the things that irks me is when people wont go up $20 on whats already a price below advertised. Its $20, just buy the thing you claimed to want.

I had a guy find my listing on GC which was lower than market place. It was still an acceptable price so I honoured it and got paid. Kudos for the sleuth work. He was pleasant to deal with too.


----------



## tomee2

I got better deals trading 2 amps in at Spaceman music, a retail used music store here. They gave me more in trade then I was getting offers for on kijiji, and the trade value reduced the taxes on a guitar I got. I didnt get top dollar, but not dealing with kijidiots was worth it.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

tomee2 said:


> Yes. Without even seeing it, I'm told it needs servicing that costs $300 and offers me $200 below my asking.
> Just ignore the





colchar said:


> What the fuck does Trump have to do with it? Or could you just not resist?


😂😂😂


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Arek said:


> maybe it is crazy brown man?
> Why does it even matter?


Why does it even matter to you?


----------



## David Graves

Yes. I had a moron in TO leave me negative feedback because I didn't trust trading with someone who messaged me three different offers using three different kijiji accounts. All of the guitars I was offered were available from the same seller on reverb. And even thos ads were shady as f--k. And yes. We've all been told something we're selling was either stolen or fake and that the police would be called.lol I think some folks get a kick out of it. I guess doing random crank calls isn't a thing anymore, so why not use kijiji to get your kicks? lol


----------



## Thunderboy1975

David Graves said:


> Yes. I had a moron in TO leave me negative feedback because I didn't trust trading with someone who messaged me three different offers using three different kijiji accounts. All of the guitars I was offered were available from the same seller on reverb. And even thos ads were shady as f--k. And yes. We've all been told something we're selling was either stolen or fake and that the police would be called.lol I think some folks get a kick out of it. I guess doing random crank calls isn't a thing anymore, so why not use kijiji to get your kicks? lol


I get my kicks, i ask em if their wife is willing to make up the other half of what theyre offering. 
They stop messaging after that for some reason.


----------



## [email protected]

Alex said:


> I used Kijiji quite a bit in 2020 for selling and sold quite a few high $$$ ticket items and my success was starting my ads with a one liner: ** No trade offers and price is firm**. It's worked beautifully.
> 
> I still occasionally get trade offers but very few and other than the guy with the one star rating asking if I would straight trade $2,000 of photography equipment for an instrument that I'm selling for $3K or more. I just don't know why he doesn't match the dollar figure of what I'm selling......



Or consider that you might not be into photography at that level


----------



## laristotle

Budda said:


> I had a guy find my listing on GC which was lower than market place. It was still an acceptable price so I honoured it and got paid. Kudos for the sleuth work. He was pleasant to deal with too.


I had the same (GC members always get a discount compared to my kijiji ads).
I asked him if he a a member here. He wasn't, but I gave him the GC price for the same reason as you.


----------



## Diablo

Guncho said:


> I don't think I could make any clock. Looks hard.


Don’t sell yourself short.
one of the guitarists from the band Anthrax is now a watchmaker.

apparently being an 80s metal musician prepares one for all sorts of 2nd careers like jeweller or pilot.






Daniel A. Spitz Haute Horology Watchmaking


[fusion_builder_container hundred_percent="yes" hundred_percent_height="no" hundred_percent_height_scroll="no" hundred_percent_height_center_content="yes" equal_height_columns="no" menu_anchor="" hide_on_mobile="small-visibility,medium-visibility,large-visibility" status="published"...




danspitz.com













FORMER QUEENSRŸCHE GUITARIST CHRIS DEGARMO TEAMS UP WITH HIS DAUGHTER RYLIE TO FORM THE RUE | Eddie Trunk


Christina Titus of Billboard reports: ...Although, [former Queensrÿche guitarist Chris DeGarmo] just turned 52 on June 14th, Chris has never forgotten [the] magic of discovering music. And as a ...




eddietrunk.com













Pilot Profile: Captain Bruce Dickinson - Pilot


Iron Maiden frontman Bruce Dickinson famously took the band on tour in a 757 he piloted himself. In conversation, his passion for flying runs deep – he’s an aviator, through and through



www.pilotweb.aero













The Untold Story of How Van Halen's David Lee Roth Worked As An EMT In New York


During the recent episode of The Joe Rogan Experience, Blink-182 drummer Travis Barker was interviewed by Joe Rogan. Rogan has revealed an untold story about why David Lee Roth worked as an EMT in New York. Alternative Nation transcribed the conversation as follows: “Rogan: You know, David Lee...




metalheadzone.com


----------



## Guncho

Diablo said:


> Don’t sell yourself short.
> one of the guitarists from the band Anthrax is now a watchmaker.
> 
> apparently being an 80s metal musician prepares one for all sorts of 2nd careers like jeweller or pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel A. Spitz Haute Horology Watchmaking
> 
> 
> [fusion_builder_container hundred_percent="yes" hundred_percent_height="no" hundred_percent_height_scroll="no" hundred_percent_height_center_content="yes" equal_height_columns="no" menu_anchor="" hide_on_mobile="small-visibility,medium-visibility,large-visibility" status="published"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danspitz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORMER QUEENSRŸCHE GUITARIST CHRIS DEGARMO TEAMS UP WITH HIS DAUGHTER RYLIE TO FORM THE RUE | Eddie Trunk
> 
> 
> Christina Titus of Billboard reports: ...Although, [former Queensrÿche guitarist Chris DeGarmo] just turned 52 on June 14th, Chris has never forgotten [the] magic of discovering music. And as a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddietrunk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot Profile: Captain Bruce Dickinson - Pilot
> 
> 
> Iron Maiden frontman Bruce Dickinson famously took the band on tour in a 757 he piloted himself. In conversation, his passion for flying runs deep – he’s an aviator, through and through
> 
> 
> 
> www.pilotweb.aero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Untold Story of How Van Halen's David Lee Roth Worked As An EMT In New York
> 
> 
> During the recent episode of The Joe Rogan Experience, Blink-182 drummer Travis Barker was interviewed by Joe Rogan. Rogan has revealed an untold story about why David Lee Roth worked as an EMT in New York. Alternative Nation transcribed the conversation as follows: “Rogan: You know, David Lee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metalheadzone.com


It's worth a try I guess. I'll talk to you in a bit.


----------



## Diablo

Guncho said:


> When I sold our minivan recently I had people try to talk me down because, "It has high mileage!" "One of the power doors doesn't work!". My response was, "if it had lower mileage and the power door worked, I'd be asking for more money"


When my wife was selling her Passat, some guy tried to haggle down because it was green and not silver, even though the pics showed it was clearly green


----------



## BlueRocker

Diablo said:


> When my wife was selling her Passat, some guy tried to haggle down because it was green and not silver


At least she's out making money, my wife can't give her Passat away 

I do understand preferring silver though


----------



## TimH

I don’t usually bother interacting with Kijidiots...unless you’re this guy. I hate this guy...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Always12AM said:


> On one hand you have folks who are professional scum bags. The kind who expect the whole world to give them a discount and that they are entitled to it. The kind of person who has no genuine interest in the item, especially not enough to go out and work and save money and then buy it new, but expect someone else to do that for them and then give them a discount. Their only real interest in any item IS the discount itself. They are basically hoarders who feed their addiction for bargains at all costs.
> 
> And on the other hand one could have someone who did work hard and save up and buy the same item new and then have sold it themselves and gotten the run around and eventually took a mean loss and now they are bitter and trolling other for fun who ask outrageous prices.
> 
> It’s a mixed bag. But both scenarios come from those who really abuse the concept of “fair offer”.
> 
> I’m at a point where I won’t sell something unless I’m willing to take a huge hit. Because the bottom line is that I would move to Iran and open an antique store in a bizarre if I wanted to barter with strangers lol. If I decide to sell something, it’s to fund something that will replace a number of things or provide enough solutions for me to justify selling on the cheap. Or it’s something that I resent so much for paying too much that the very sight of it angers me lol.
> 
> But the point I’m making is that, I know that selling something even brand new is going to be a huge loss in 9/10 cases, so I just look at what everyone else is listing for and then find the cheapest similar listing and list lower than that.
> 
> At that point if someone low balls me, I say one thing to them “does that offer come with some suction?? Because the only time I’m going to work and save money and buy something and essentially hand it over to someone else is if they are the woman responsible for advancing my bloodline”


I dont think theyre even interested in the item, just get triggered by the ad much like when they see a forum comment. They just cant resist being that guy. Why i dont come here too often. Ive purchased a few nice LP's from the classifieds here and not once did i start the sale by sending a message that reads " $700 today". Ive always given anyone selling a nice LP here full asking price. A nice '89 Les Paul R6 GT and a 2011 Custom.

I thought this was a brotherhood of musicians but every time i post here someone threatens to ban me.
And whats up with guy who posted twice about dropping my amp?


Frenchy99 said:


> Stop dropping your amp !!!


Fuck off man. Twice you commented on my post about dropping my amp.


----------



## vadsy

Thunderboy1975 said:


> 😂😂😂


don't worry about it, dude is just a grump and does the exact same thing everywhere he goes


----------



## Frenchy99

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Fuck off man. Twice you commented on my post about dropping my amp.


Take better pics of your amp and stop bitching...

Chill or go fuck yourself... I don't need private messages to tell me to go fuck myself by the way, so stop it.

No fucking sense of humor.


----------



## [email protected]

Frenchy99 said:


> Take better pics of your amp and stop bitching...
> 
> Chill or go fuck yourself... I don't need private messages to tell me to go fuck myself by the way, so stop it.
> 
> No fucking sense of humor.



Humor and being a troll are two different things


----------



## Frenchy99

[email protected] said:


> Humor and being a troll are two different things


Do you know the difference Jonathan ?


----------



## TimH

Well...that escalated quickly!


----------



## [email protected]

Frenchy99 said:


> Do you know the difference Jonathan ?


ya I do. Humour points something out that both parties can laugh at. You’re just being a dick thinking that’s funny when no one else is laughing


----------



## bzrkrage

TimH said:


> I
> don’t usually bother interacting with Kijidiots...unless you’re this guy. I hate this guy...


And explain to me “where is this guy?” Montreal, Vancouver or GTA? Man I hate that.


----------



## 40fives

colchar said:


> I once had someone lowball me, so I responded with a counter offer that was higher than my original price. They freaked out and started claiming they were going to call the police because I was committing fraud. They claimed I had to sell it at my asking price. When I asked why, if that were true, they were trying to negotiate another price they freaked out even more.
> 
> A similar thing happened with someone else, but that one claimed they were going to have their lawyer charge me. They were obviously too stupid to understand that lawyers do not charge people.
> 
> Bottom line, people are idiots and are best ignored.


I literally did this 5 minutes ago to Tod who offered me 125 below my 300 asking price for an American Strat body and tremolo. 🤣


----------



## tomee2

40fives said:


> I literally did this 5 minutes ago to Tod who offered me 125 below my 300 asking price for an American Strat body and tremolo. 🤣


American Standard body? Frankly, any American Strat body with bridge at $300 is pretty much a bargain.


----------



## Business

[email protected] said:


> ya I do. Humour points something out that both parties can laugh at. You’re just being a dick thinking that’s funny when no one else is laughing


Well... I laughed


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Always12AM said:


> On one hand you have folks who are professional scum bags. The kind who expect the whole world to give them a discount and that they are entitled to it. The kind of person who has no genuine interest in the item, especially not enough to go out and work and save money and then buy it new, but expect someone else to do that for them and then give them a discount.











r/ChoosingBeggars


r/ChoosingBeggars: This subreddit is for posting screenshots, pictures, or stories of people who are being way too picky when begging for things.




www.reddit.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> American Standard body? Frankly, any American Strat body with bridge at $300 is pretty much a bargain.


Yeah. Seriously!!

Where’s the ad?


----------



## LIX

To be honest thats just the way things go when selling on kijiji. At least with messeging you can decide whos honest, whos a troll, and whos just out to try and rip you off. I think what erks me more are the time wasters, the people who say theyll take it and agree on a time and place to meet, and dont show. The peeps who ask for 1000 details and pics with no real intention of buying. I guess the later applys to any online platform including gc. Its part of the deal, so you can either get upset about it or just find some humor in it, and try and not let it get under your skin.


----------



## Business

I could say that I've seen it all, but people never cease to amaze me on kijiji
I used to reply and be a smartass, now I just don't reply at all when the offer is ridiculous or say "no thanks" when the offer is not interesting.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

TimH said:


> Well...that escalated quickly!


Dunno man.


----------



## TimH

bzrkrage said:


> And explain to me “where is this guy?” Montreal, Vancouver or GTA? Man I hate that.


I don’t think it matter cause I fully expect him to disappear with the $2000 deposit he’s asking for anyhow...


----------



## Thunderboy1975

LIX said:


> To be honest thats just the way things go when selling on kijiji. At least with messeging you can decide whos honest, whos a troll, and whos just out to try and rip you off. I think what erks me more are the time wasters, the people who say theyll take it and agree on a time and place to meet, and dont show. The peeps who ask for 1000 details and pics with no real intention of buying. I guess the later applys to any online platform including gc. Its part of the deal, so you can either get upset about it or just find some humor in it, and try and not let it get under your skin.





bzrkrage said:


> And explain to me “where is this guy?” Montreal, Vancouver or GTA? Man I hate that.


Probably Montreal 😆


bzrkrage said:


> And explain to me “where is this guy?” Montreal, Vancouver or GTA? Man I hate that.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah. Seriously!!
> 
> Where’s the ad?


Back off I saw it first! Haha.. just kidding


----------



## Frenchy99

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Probably Montreal 😆


Look whos being the dick now !!!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Frenchy99 said:


> Look whos being the dick now !!!


I dumped a girl over the summer fpr calling me a dick Frenchy dont make me dump you too man. I like that ruff and tuff thing you gots going on.😉


----------



## Guncho

I should mention a recent experience selling a car. We were asking $9k, someone offered $6k. That's a pretty low offer and I could have been a dick and told her where to go but I was polite. A week later she offered $8k and we sold it to her. So, you never know.


----------



## Scottone

I've noticed that the less expensive items attract more weirdos and low ballers. Offers on the more expensive items have been more reasonable in my experience.


----------



## GuitarT

I was selling a high end hunting knife a few years back. If I remember correctly I was asking around $300 for it which was a fair price. Some guy accused me of scamming but offered me $50 anyway. He said the knife was less than $100 new and when I told him he didn't know what he was talking about he started sending me ads for similar looking Chinese knockoffs priced under $100. Nothing I said could convince the guy his ads were not the same knife. I finally blocked him.


----------



## sodapop

Guncho said:


> I should mention a recent experience selling a car. We were asking $9k, someone offered $6k. That's a pretty low offer and I could have been a dick and told her where to go but I was polite. A week later she offered $8k and we sold it to her. So, you never know.


Facts.

Some sellers are just sensitive and don’t wanna play the game...sometimes it’s warranted to be a douche but sometimes when u play nice u sell.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Guncho said:


> I should mention a recent experience selling a car. We were asking $9k, someone offered $6k. That's a pretty low offer and I could have been a dick and told her where to go but I was polite. A week later she offered $8k and we sold it to her. So, you never know.





GuitarT said:


> I was selling a high end hunting knife a few years back. If I remember correctly I was asking around $300 for it which was a fair price. Some guy accused me of scamming but offered me $50 anyway. He said the knife was less than $100 new and when I told him he didn't know what he was talking about he started sending me ads for similar looking Chinese knockoffs priced under $100. Nothing I said could convince the guy his ads were not the same knife. I finally blocked him.


This.


----------



## tdotrob

[email protected] said:


> ya I do. Humour points something out that both parties can laugh at. You’re just being a dick thinking that’s funny when no one else is laughing


I took it as humour. I mean poster history would obviously point to dude being a jokster. This thread is worse than kijiji


----------



## Thunderboy1975

tdotrob said:


> I took it as humour. I mean poster history would obviously point to dude being a jokster. This thread is worse than kijiji


But here you are....


----------



## tdotrob

Thunderboy1975 said:


> But here you are....


Lol your just a barrel of sunshine


----------



## TheGASisReal

1) keep conversation saved on your kijiji account
2) periodically check to see if they have items for sale
3) offer to trade for a *digitech flanger*
4) repeat, post results


----------



## Grab n Go

Some people seem to think bullying and tire kicking is a good negotiating tactic.

I encountered someone trying to tell me my amp was worth far less than my asking price and that they'd seen it in better shape for less, blah, blah. It felt good to eventually tell him it sold before blocking him.


----------



## colchar

Budda said:


> Haggling is interesting.
> 
> One of the things that irks me is when people wont go up $20 on whats already a price below advertised. Its $20, just buy the thing you claimed to want.
> 
> I had a guy find my listing on GC which was lower than market place. It was still an acceptable price so I honoured it and got paid. Kudos for the sleuth work. He was pleasant to deal with too.


Same thing happened to me, and I gave him the price I was asking here. He was also a decent guy who threw in an extra $50 to get me to deliver in downtown Toronto. I arranged the delivery for a day on which I was picking up my brother who lives five minutes from the guy, so I was going downtown anyway. I told the buyer this, and he was still cool with the $50.


----------



## colchar

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Why i dont come here too often.





> I thought this was a brotherhood of musicians but every time i post here someone threatens to ban me.





> Fuck off man. Twice you commented on my post about dropping my amp.


Maybe someone needs a timeout.


----------



## vadsy

someone threatened to ban you? for what?


----------

